# Nitrous with my turbo



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I plan on getting a turbo kit for my 96 240sx and its a T3/T4 hybrid with an .48 A/R ratio made by turbonetics , is it safe to run a 50 shot along with my turbo


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

yes , anything can be done. , but what kind of fuel managment are u going to run ? , what psi ? , internals stock ?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

depending what engine you have in it. The SR20DET will handel your boost and your little spray bepending on what set up you have. if youre runnig 9 psi and a 50 shot, i'd venture to say that youre in the safe zone, but if you plan on usint eh KA24DE engine, i wouldn't trust putting a K&N air filter on it. (sarcastic, yes. im just trying to empisize the durability of the SR20 to the KA24)

later man


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

^I'll take a KA block over an SR anytime!


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

240blubyu said:


> *I plan on getting a turbo kit for my 96 240sx and its a T3/T4 hybrid with an .48 A/R ratio made by turbonetics , is it safe to run a 50 shot along with my turbo *


 A '96 240SX is bound to have quite a few miles on it. If you've got more than 60K on that motor and you want to at least turbo it, I'd consider some internal mods, ie, headwork, cams, bottomend, should you not do an engine management upgrade.

Should you install a turbo and not elect to do any internal mods on a high mileage motor, I would definitely stay away from doing both nitrous and turbo at the same time!

My point is reliability in regards to safety on a high mileage turbo'ed and sprayed motor.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

The turbo is boosting 9 psi and i plan on upgrading my fuel management system. I just broke 85k miles on my car and plan on reinforcing internal parts in my ka24 but specifically what do i need to upgrade...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u wont need nitrous on the 2.4L KA running 9 psi on a T3/T04E with a .48 turbine housing. thats a small housing for that motor....boost will arrive very quickly, even with a log mani. what is the trim of ur compressor? most importantly, what are u doing for fuel and ignition management when u go turbo? i would invest in an engine managment system (NOT AN FMU) before spraying. a well designed turbo system doesnt need nitrous.....unless ur running a GIGANTIC turbo.

high mileage motors can still be boosted. have u done a compression/leak down test on ur KA to determine what kind of condition that its in? stick with tried and true engine mangement system and u can have a lot of fun with ur "old" motor+boost!


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

240blubyu said:


> *The turbo is boosting 9 psi and i plan on upgrading my fuel management system. I just broke 85k miles on my car and plan on reinforcing internal parts in my ka24 but specifically what do i need to upgrade... *


 I agree with javierb14 that high mileage motors can be boosted, but longevity would be at the least, questionable.

For fuel, upgrade your pump to the 300ZX TT one, or a Walbro 255lph. That will handle the addl fuel you're need for spraying purposes. For the turbo, you'll probably need to upgrade your injectors, say 370cc's. They're about 50 bucks a piece. And engine mgmt, are you going through JWT for an ECU upgrade? If you do, just let them know all the upgrades you will be installing on the vehicle and they will program them into the ECU.

Almost forgot. Another thing to consider is your mass air sensor - you can upgrade to the cobra one or the Z32.

Hope this helps.


----------

